# للرجال فقط ..... نود أن ننقول .....



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2010)

إليك أيها الرجل
هل فكرت ماذا تريد زوجتك ؟ هل يكفى ما تقدمه لها ؟ هل فكرت فى أن تعمل عملاً جيداً ؟ وهل خصصت لها وقتاً لتقضيه معها ؟ هل تحافظ عليها بالشكل الكافى ؟ أم هى مجرد زوجة ومربية لأولادك فقط ؟

إليك أيها الرجل نود أن نقول :

* اخبرها بحبك :
كل منا يحتاج إلى أن يشعر بأنه إنسان محبوب ، لذلك أخبر زوجتك بأنك تحبها كل يوم ، لا يستدعى أن تقول لها كلمة أحبك ، يوجد طرق كثيرة تستطيع أن توصل لها حبك من خلالها ، لحظة لا تكون متوقعة .. أمسك يدها ...... ألخ .

* اغفر لها :
تمر أيام ترتكب فيها زوجتك أخطاء ، أو تجبرها الظروف على ذلك ، لا أحد يستطيع أن يبلغ مرحلة الكمال ، لذا زوجتك بحاجة وتستحق أن تحاول تفهُم وضعها والأستعداد لمسامحتها إن أخطأت ، وتذكر بأن لا علاقة بإمكانها البقاء دون وجود مبدأ المسامحة .

* تحدث معها :
لا تجعل محادثتك مع زوجتك تنحصر فى الحديث عن أطفالكم أو شؤون العمل أو أى شئ ، اخلق مساحات أخرى للحوار لأن الإنحصار فى تلك المجالات ممل وقاتل .

* خصص لها وقتاً :
أن تقضى وقتاً مع عائلتك لا يعنى أن يحدث هذا الشئ متى توفر الوقت ( حسب الظروف ) ، بل عليك أن تخصص وقتاً لزوجتك ، وأن يكون لهذا الوقت أولوية فى جدولك اليومى .

* احذر السلبية فى الحياة الزوجية :
الإعتياد على السلبية مع زوجتك يدفعها مع الوقت أن تبتعد عنك ، فكر مرتين قبل أن تقول " لا " وستدهشك نتيجة أن تكون اجابتك بالإيجاب على مسار حياتك الزوجية .

* كن مستمعاً جيداً لها :
من المحبط جداً للمرأة أن تحكى لشريك حياتها بمشاكلها وهمومها ثم تكتشف أنه لم يكن مستمع بشكل جيد لما تقوله ! ، زوجتك لا تريد منك أن تستمع فقط بأذنيك بل بقلبك ووعيك أيضاً .

* اللطف والأحترام :
" لو سمحتِ " أو " شكرأ لكِ " ... للأسف المتزوجون أحياناً ينسون اللطف واللباقة بين بعضهما البعض ، تفاصيل صغيرة كهذه تكشف لك مدى نجاح العلاقة الزوجية .

* التشارك فى المسئولية تجاه المنزل والأطفال :
من أهم الأسباب التى تثير الخلافات الزوجية بشكل دائم ، هى قضية الأطفال ورعايتهم ، لاتجعل زوجتك تطالبك دائماً بتنفيذ مسؤولياتك تجاه الأطفال ، قم بواجبك ، لأنهم من مسؤولياتك .

* يوم اجازة لزوجتك من الأولاد ومنك :
زوجتك بحاجة أن تاخذ يوم أجازة لفترات متقاربة ، هذا اليوم تنفصل فيه عنك وعن الأطفال وعن المنزل ، هى بحاجة لمثل هذا الأنقطاع لتجديد ذاتها ، وهو بالفعل أمر صحى لجسدها ولنفسيتها ، فلا تمانع .


منقول :
من مجلة الكتيبة الطيبية العدد 112  - مارس 2010 م .​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2010)

*موضوع مهم قووووووووووووووووى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## الروح النارى (8 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> لا أحد يستطيع أن يبلغ مرحلة الكمال
> ​​


 

*شــــــــــــكراااً ليــ ااالنهيسى ـك*
*موضوع رااائع جداااً*
*ومهم لكل الجنسين*
*الزوج و الزوجة*

*دى هى الحقيقة لايستطيع أحد أن يبلغ مرحلة الكمال*
*لذا يبقى التوافق بينهم *
*و لاأقصد بذلك الأمور المشتركة بينهم*
*فليس كل المشترك متوافق وليس كل المتعارض غير متوافق*
*فالتوافق هو الرابط بينهم للعيش فى سعادة*

*سلام ومحبة المسيح معاك*
​


----------



## youhnna (8 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااا اخى النهيسى للموضوع الجميل
والنصائح المهمة
بس مين يسمع ومين يعمل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Fady_1 (8 مارس 2010)

دائماً موضوعاتك رائعه يا نهيسى :big29:

الرب يبارك تعبك ودائماً فى حضن يسوع


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2010)

ايه الجمال ده يا نهيسى 

ياريت كل الرجاله يشوفوا  الموضوع ده 

دعوه عامه

شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## Fady_1 (8 مارس 2010)

بصراحه يا كاندى النهيسى يستاهل يبقى مشرف من روعة موضوعاته بس المشكله فى قسم إيه لانه بيمتعنا فى كل قسم لتنوع موضوعاته 

الرب يعوض تعب محبته


----------



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2010)

والنبى لو لقينا حد كد نوافق علطول


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> والنبى لو لقينا حد كد نوافق علطول


*

شكرا جدا لمروركم الرائع 

بركه أم النور معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *موضوع مهم قووووووووووووووووى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> سلام المسيح لكم
> *​


*

شكرا جدا 

لمروركم الرائع 

بركه أم النور معاكم​
​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــــــــــكراااً ليــ ااالنهيسى ـك*
> *موضوع رااائع جداااً*
> *ومهم لكل الجنسين*
> *الزوج و الزوجة*
> ...


*

شكرا جدا لمروركم الرائع 

بركه أم النور معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااا اخى النهيسى للموضوع الجميل
> والنصائح المهمة
> بس مين يسمع ومين يعمل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*

شكرا جدا 

لمروركم الرائع 

سلام الرب يسوع



​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> دائماً موضوعاتك رائعه يا نهيسى :big29:
> 
> الرب يبارك تعبك ودائماً فى حضن يسوع


*

شكرا جدا لمروركم الرائع 

بركه أم النور معاكم​
​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ايه الجمال ده يا نهيسى
> 
> ياريت كل الرجاله يشوفوا  الموضوع ده
> 
> ...


*

شكرا جدا أختنا الغاليه

لمروركم الرائع 

بركه أم النور معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> بصراحه يا كاندى النهيسى يستاهل يبقى مشرف من روعة موضوعاته بس المشكله فى قسم إيه لانه بيمتعنا فى كل قسم لتنوع موضوعاته
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبته


*

شكرا جدا فادى الحبيب

لمروركم الرائع 

سلام الرب معاكم​
​*


----------



## Fady_1 (9 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا فادى الحبيب*​
> 
> 
> *لمروركم الرائع *​
> ...


 
لا شكر على واجب يا نهيسى 
فهى كلمة حق بالفعل وليست مجامله فأنت تستحقها بجداره 

الرب يباركك


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 مارس 2010)

*اليك أيها الرجل*

[COLسلام ونعمة://


إليك أيها الرجل
 Click this bar to view the full image. 

هل فكرت ماذا تريد زوجتك ؟ هل يكفى ما تقدمه لها ؟ هل فكرت فى أن تعمل عملاً جيداً ؟ وهل خصصت لها وقتاً لتقضيه معها ؟ هل تحافظ عليها بالشكل الكافى ؟ أم هى مجرد زوجة ومربية لأولادك فقط ؟ 

إليك أيها الرجل نود أن نقول : 

* اخبرها بحبك :
كل منا يحتاج إلى أن يشعر بأنه إنسان محبوب ، لذلك أخبر زوجتك بأنك تحبها كل يوم ، لا يستدعى أن تقول لها كلمة أحبك ، يوجد طرق كثيرة تستطيع أن توصل لها حبك من خلالها ، لحظة لا تكون متوقعة .. أمسك يدها ...... ألخ .

* اغفر لها :
تمر أيام ترتكب فيها زوجتك أخطاء ، أو تجبرها الظروف على ذلك ، لا أحد يستطيع أن يبلغ مرحلة الكمال ، لذا زوجتك بحاجة وتستحق أن تحاول تفهُم وضعها والأستعداد لمسامحتها إن أخطأت ، وتذكر بأن لا علاقة بإمكانها البقاء دون وجود مبدأ المسامحة .

* تحدث معها : 
لا تجعل محادثتك مع زوجتك تنحصر فى الحديث عن أطفالكم أو شؤون العمل أو أى شئ ، اخلق مساحات أخرى للحوار لأن الإنحصار فى تلك المجالات ممل وقاتل .

* خصص لها وقتاً :
أن تقضى وقتاً مع عائلتك لا يعنى أن يحدث هذا الشئ متى توفر الوقت ( حسب الظروف ) ، بل عليك أن تخصص وقتاً لزوجتك ، وأن يكون لهذا الوقت أولوية فى جدولك اليومى .

* احذر السلبية فى الحياة الزوجية :
الإعتياد على السلبية مع زوجتك يدفعها مع الوقت أن تبتعد عنك ، فكر مرتين قبل أن تقول " لا " وستدهشك نتيجة أن تكون اجابتك بالإيجاب على مسار حياتك الزوجية .

* كن مستمعاً جيداً لها :
من المحبط جداً للمرأة أن تحكى لشريك حياتها بمشاكلها وهمومها ثم تكتشف أنه لم يكن مستمع بشكل جيد لما تقوله ! ، زوجتك لا تريد منك أن تستمع فقط بأذنيك بل بقلبك ووعيك أيضاً .

* اللطف والأحترام :
" لو سمحتِ " أو " شكرأ لكِ " ... للأسف المتزوجون أحياناً ينسون اللطف واللباقة بين بعضهما البعض ، تفاصيل صغيرة كهذه تكشف لك مدى نجاح العلاقة الزوجية . 

* التشارك فى المسئولية تجاه المنزل والأطفال :
من أهم الأسباب التى تثير الخلافات الزوجية بشكل دائم ، هى قضية الأطفال ورعايتهم ، لاتجعل زوجتك تطالبك دائماً بتنفيذ مسؤولياتك تجاه الأطفال ، قم بواجبك ، لأنهم من مسؤولياتك .

* يوم اجازة لزوجتك من الأولاد ومنك :
زوجتك بحاجة أن تاخذ يوم أجازة لفترات متقاربة ، هذا اليوم تنفصل فيه عنك وعن الأطفال وعن المنزل ، هى بحاجة لمثل هذا الأنقطاع لتجديد ذاتها ، وهو بالفعل أمر صحى لجسدها ولنفسيتها ، فلا تمانع . 


منقول :
من مجلة الكتيبة الطيبية العدد 112 – أمشير 1726 ش - مارس 2010 م .
=======
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم== رمزى





OR="Red"][/COLOR]


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا اخي النهيسي 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> والنبى لو لقينا حد كد نوافق علطول




عزيزتي Apsoti نبي علي نبيك عمرك ما هاتلاقي واحد كده - هما كل همهم عاوزين المم (الاكل) وبس


----------



## Fady_1 (11 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> والنبى لو لقينا حد كد نوافق علطول


 
لسه الدنيا بخير يا ابسوتى ... وفيه رجاله بجد رجاله مش بس بالاسم 



netta قال:


> عزيزتي apsoti نبي علي نبيك عمرك ما هاتلاقي واحد كده - هما كل همهم عاوزين المم (الاكل) وبس


 
يا نيتا مش كلهم صدقينى فيه ناس مختلفه بس يظهر أن اللى حوليكى هما اللى مديينك الانطباع ده ... حاولى تجددى فى علاقاتك بناس جديده


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> لسه الدنيا بخير يا ابسوتى ... وفيه رجاله بجد رجاله مش بس بالاسم
> 
> 
> 
> يا نيتا مش كلهم صدقينى فيه ناس مختلفه بس يظهر أن اللى حوليكى هما اللى مديينك الانطباع ده ... حاولى تجددى فى علاقاتك بناس جديده




ربنا يخليك يا فادي 
انت يظهر انك فعلا انسان طيب وطبعا فيه رجال كتير حلوين بس للاسف الوحشين مغطيين علي الحلوين  دا احنا في ايام صعبه ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> لا شكر على واجب يا نهيسى
> فهى كلمة حق بالفعل وليست مجامله فأنت تستحقها بجداره
> 
> الرب يباركك


*

اشكرك جدا

على الرور الجميل

​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2010)

*

اشكرك جدا

على المرور الجميل

​*​


----------



## Fady_1 (11 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا فادي
> انت يظهر انك فعلا انسان طيب وطبعا فيه رجال كتير حلوين بس للاسف الوحشين مغطيين علي الحلوين دا احنا في ايام صعبه ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا


 
أشكرك على كلامك الجميل ده ليا برغم أنى مستحقوش 

المهم أن فيه خير ويمكن يكون كتير مش قليل بس المشكله أننا مش بندور عليه وبنشوف الجزء الفاضى من الكوب ولا ننظر للجزء المليان 

الرب يباركك ويدبر الصالح للجميع


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> أشكرك على كلامك الجميل ده ليا برغم أنى مستحقوش
> 
> المهم أن فيه خير ويمكن يكون كتير مش قليل بس المشكله أننا مش بندور عليه وبنشوف الجزء الفاضى من الكوب ولا ننظر للجزء المليان
> 
> الرب يباركك ويدبر الصالح للجميع



عزيزي فادي اشكرك علي ردك المملؤ سلاما وامل
علي فكره الموضوع ده كبير اوي ولو اتكلمنا فيه مش ها نخلص بس عاوزه اقوللك حاجه ان انا ماقولتش الكلام ده من نفسي ولكن بعد خبره مع اصحابي وعائلتي وحتي السيدات اللي بشتغل معاهم في الشغل ما لاقيتش واحده فالت ولو حاجه واحده علي جوزها من الموضوع بتاعك -يظهر ان الازمات الاقتصاديه والماليه خلت الرجل خلقه ضيق وما عندهوش كلمه حلوه يقولها لمراته


----------



## zama (12 مارس 2010)

موضوعك عسل يا أستاذى ..

متشكر جداً ..


----------



## zama (12 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> عزيزتي apsoti نبي علي نبيك عمرك ما هاتلاقي واحد كده - هما كل همهم عاوزين المم (الاكل) وبس


 
ليه يا نيتا كدا ؟؟

نظرة تشاؤمية أوووووووووى ..

مش الكل كدا ..

يعنى فى مثلاً اللى عايز اللبس يكون جاهز بس و مش هتفرق معاه الأكل .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لأ بجد فى ناس كويسة ..


----------



## Fady_1 (13 مارس 2010)

[quote=netta;1953596]عزيزي فادي اشكرك علي ردك المملؤ سلاما وامل
علي فكره الموضوع ده كبير اوي ولو اتكلمنا فيه مش ها نخلص بس عاوزه اقوللك حاجه ان انا ماقولتش الكلام ده من نفسي ولكن بعد خبره مع اصحابي وعائلتي وحتي السيدات اللي بشتغل معاهم في الشغل ما لاقيتش واحده فالت ولو حاجه واحده علي جوزها من الموضوع بتاعك -يظهر ان الازمات الاقتصاديه والماليه خلت الرجل خلقه ضيق وما عندهوش كلمه حلوه يقولها لمراته [/quote]

الان عرفنا السبب يا نيتا
وهو سبب معروف لنا جميعاً لكن كنت أنتظر منكى أن تخبرينا به وهو الحياه الماديه
فنجد جميع من يشتكون فى علاقاتهم الزوجيه بما تكلمتى عنه يعانون من أمر هام ولكنهم يغفلون عنه وهو أنهم إهتموا بالحياه الماديه وبعدوا عن الحياه الروحيه

فنجد أن الحب أصبح له أعياد ربما تكون عدة أيام فقط على مدار السنه كلها وهى عيد الحب وعيد الزواج وعيد الميلاد .

ولو رجعوا لحياتهم فى فتره الخطوبه أو ما قبل الزواج سيجدوا أن الحب بالنسبة لهم هو حياه روحيه بكل مقاييس الكلمة وليس للماديات علاقه بها 

فنجد الحبيب لا يفكر فى أى شيئ إلا فى المشاعر والاحاسيس حتى لو لم يمتلك ما يعبر به فنجده يتفنن فى إختيار الكلمات 
والخطيب لا يفكر فى أى شيئ إلا فى الهدايا والمناسبات فيقوم بشراء كل ما تصل يده إليه دون أن يحسب أى حساب 
أما الزوج فلا يفكر إلا فى ليس معى .. لن أستطيع .. لا أمتلك 

لكن لو علم أن الامر ليس مادى فسوف تتغير الحياه بالكليه ​وهنا يجب أن يقف الزوج والزوجه كل فتره ليراجعوا ما وصلت له علاقتهم وتلك الوقفه ليست وقفه إحتجاجيه من احدهما وإنما هى وقفه رومانسيه حالمه قد تبدأ بها الزوجه التى دائماً ما تشعر بفتور تلك العلاقه ولا تعرف السبب وتستطيع هى أن تلفت نظر الزوج إلى تلك الامور بطريقتها الخاصه فربما مشاغل الزوج تجعله غير منتبه إلى تلك الامور وهذا أمر يطول شرحه ولكنها مدرسة الحياه هى التى تعلمنا ذلك


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> ليه يا نيتا كدا ؟؟
> 
> نظرة تشاؤمية أوووووووووى ..
> 
> ...




عزيزي zama اشكرك علي الرد 
بس ياتري انت من اي حزب -حزب الاكل ولاحزب اللبس ولا ابن حزب الغلاسه


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووور يا نهيســــــــى
نصايح هايلة جدااااااا


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2010)

Fady_1 قال:


> [quote=netta;1953596]عزيزي فادي اشكرك علي ردك المملؤ سلاما وامل
> علي فكره الموضوع ده كبير اوي ولو اتكلمنا فيه مش ها نخلص بس عاوزه اقوللك حاجه ان انا ماقولتش الكلام ده من نفسي ولكن بعد خبره مع اصحابي وعائلتي وحتي السيدات اللي بشتغل معاهم في الشغل ما لاقيتش واحده فالت ولو حاجه واحده علي جوزها من الموضوع بتاعك -يظهر ان الازمات الاقتصاديه والماليه خلت الرجل خلقه ضيق وما عندهوش كلمه حلوه يقولها لمراته [/quote]
> 
> الان عرفنا السبب يا نيتا
> ...



عزيزي فادي  اشكرك علي الرد 
انا لما قرآت تعليقك الاخير علي الموضوع وجدت ان كل سطر كتابته في تعليقك عاوزله مجلد علشان اقدر ارد عليه لان بصراحه كل كلمه انت فلتها لهيا رد - علشان كده انا اتآخرت في الرد عليك 
ولكن ها ارد فقط عي بعض مقتطفات من ردك
اولا: انت قلت لو رجعوا لحياتهم في فتره الخطوبه او ما قبل الزواج - بالظبط كده لان في هذه الفتره  بالذات - كله بيضحك عل كله - واول ما تبتدي الحياه بعد الزواج  الكل بيظهر عل طبيعته وبالذات الزوج  -يعني لا كلمه حلو ولا ورد ولا شيكولاته ولا هدايا وبيبقي كل الي بينهم الكلام عن الشغل والفواتير والاقساط والايجار ومصاريف العيال - وبعد كده خلاص - صباح الخير ياجاري انت في حالك وانا في حالي- وكان الله بالسر عليم

ثانيا: وهي اساس الموضوع  انت قلت (فربما مشاغل الزوج تجعله غير منتبه الي تلك الامور
اي مشاغل وعن من ؟؟؟؟؟ زوجته ؟؟  يبقي احنا رجعنا كده تاني من اول الموضوع لما انا قلت ل Apsoti عمرك ما هاتلاقي واحد بالاوصاف دي وانت اعترضت
وزي ما انت قلت ده موضوع يطول شرحه والحياه مدرسة اوتركك في رعاية الله


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> مشكوووووووور يا نهيســــــــى
> نصايح هايلة جدااااااا


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------

